# Looking for a seat for my Royce Union



## schnellrock (Mar 15, 2008)

I found my Dad's old bike and it is missing the seat. I have a picture of the bike and you can kind of see what the seat looks like. If anyone has a seat they want to get rid of, I am more than willing to purchase it.


----------



## SuperStuff (Mar 31, 2008)

*Seat*

We definatly need to find your seat. Just keep checking ebay for new banana seats.


----------

